# Quick but awesome baked Salmon Recipe



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

This is a sure-fire way to impress your girl/date/wife or just have a damn good filet of salmon - AND IT'S EASY. The recipe is a super tastey fish that flakes apart with the slighest scrap of your fork.

You'll need two portions of salmon (skin peeled is optional)
2 TBS of butter
Lemon Pepper
Lemon juice or lemon slices (2)
Tin foil

Appetite.

1.) Preheat oven to 425 with rack in middle slot.
2.) Pepper Salmon portions with lemon pepper - make sure you get both sides.
3.) place Salmon on foil sheet (big enough to wrap the salmon in) - optional: lay two slices of lemon on the foil with Salmon on top of them.)
4.) Place 1-TBS of butter on top of the salmon - wrap the salmon in foil, tighly, making sure no air can escape.

5.) Place in overn at 425 for 10 minutes.
6.) After ten minute mark, reduce heat to 325 and cook for 20-30 minutes.
7.) Take out of oven, DO NOT UNWRAP YET!

8.) Prep whatever else you are having with the meal. I recommend esparagus or rice. Baby potatoes are good. For a sauce, I recommend Lemon Sauce from Knorr's...but it's hard to find. A good hollandaise sauce is good with it as a substitute.
9.) Remove salmon from foil (careful...it's VERY HOT) and pour sauce on vegetables/rice and salmon.

SERVE.

10.) Smoke a nice mild/medium cigar after you've eaten.

Enjoy guys and gals!!!

KASR


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

A good variation is to sprinkle lemon juice on one side of the salmon and then liberally sprinkle it with dill weed before baking.

When I can find reasonably priced salmon, it's one of my favorites.:dr


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Do I have to impress my girl/date and wife at the same time?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

sounds good mmmmmm...


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

SD Beerman said:


> Do I have to impress my girl/date and wife at the same time?


:r

You've already landed the wife so impress the girl. 

That recipe sounds really good. Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------

